# Broken light switch autotrail tracker



## krte (Sep 21, 2005)

HELP

12 Volt Lighting

I own a Autotrail EKS Tracker, year of manufacture 2006.
Having a problem with the 12 volt angle reading lamps, which are situated under the seating area.
These angle lamps are made of stainless steel, with a stem of about 35mm.
On switching the light on, the small 15mm rocker switch fell apart.
Having taken down the lamp down, found the switch broken.
This switch is a low profile switch with a depth of only of 11mm.
Could anyone help me to obtain either the switch or the complete lamp.

Many thanks Ken


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

If you contact Autotrail they do have an after sales service for spares.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Also try

www.caktanks.co.uk

caktanks


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Hi Ken
I also have a Autotrail and if your spots are the same as mine I got a replacement from C.A.K. Tanks, ref LEDSPOT 114.

Charlie


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Autotrail have them on their website here


----------



## krte (Sep 21, 2005)

I would Like to thank you all.
I have now got the light sought out, due to all the good advice i have received.

Many thanks again 

Ken


----------

